# Word: How do I replace tabs?



## sachit64

Using the REPLACE feature has been a big help to me. But there are times when I have no idea how to replace a certain character.

That includes the TAB, and RETURN.

How would I replace those? For example, replacing a tab with a semicolin.

EDIT: And is there any way to replace stuff with random things before it... like a wild character?

Replace: *.TEXT
With: 2005_*.TEXT

Thus, File.TEXT or Notepad.TEXT would be changed to 2005_File.TEXT and 2005_Notepad.TEXT


----------



## Rockn

Go to the replace window and click the more button. There is a list of special charachters under the special button.


----------



## brenth

sachit64 said:


> Using the REPLACE feature has been a big help to me. But there are times when I have no idea how to replace a certain character.
> 
> That includes the TAB, and RETURN.
> 
> How would I replace those? For example, replacing a tab with a semicolin.
> 
> EDIT: And is there any way to replace stuff with random things before it... like a wild character?
> 
> Replace: *.TEXT
> With: 2005_*.TEXT
> 
> Thus, File.TEXT or Notepad.TEXT would be changed to 2005_File.TEXT and 2005_Notepad.TEXT


Rockn's right about using the More button in the replace box, then click the "special" button on the expanded box. If you don't have the "more" button, here are some of the shortcuts:

^t = tab
^p = paragraph
^l = manual line break

You do need to use the carat mark and the letters have to be lowercase.

To rename a group of files, you can do this in Windows XP from a folder. All files you select will have the same name followed by a sequential number, per this info from the Windows Help file:

To rename a series of files
Open My Documents. 
If the series of files you want to rename is not located in My Documents or its subfolders, use Search to find it. To open Search, click Start, and then click Search.

Select the files you want to rename. 
On the File menu, click Rename. 
Type the new name, and then press ENTER. 
All of the files in the series will be named in sequence using the new name you type. For example, if you type Birthday, the other files in the series will be named Birthday (1), Birthday (2), and so on.


----------

